# La La Land Coming to Digital HD 4/11 and 4K, Blu-ray & DVD 4/25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Winner of 6 Academy Awards®
> 
> and a Record-Breaking 7 Golden Globes®
> 
> ...


----------

